# php array in HTML zwischenspeichern



## acardi (21. August 2004)

Ich möchte die Benutzerverwaltung meiner Seite etwas komfortabler gestalten und habe aufgrund des Umfanges der Daten, diese in Datengruppen aufgeteilt.
Die Anzeige der Benutzerdaten erfolgt mittels einer php-Script/html-Template Kombination. Die Navigation zwischen den Datengruppen habe ich mit einer Art 'Register' gelöst und funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Ich möchte dem Nutzer den Komfort bieten zwischen den Register-Blättern hin-und-her zu wechseln ohne dass die Eingaben der anderen Register-Blätter verloren gehen.
Hierfür muss ich die per 'post' übergebenen Daten der vorherigen Eingaben irgendwie zwischenspeichern!?

Ich habe versucht diese jeweils in ein hidden-Input zu schreiben, um sie so nicht zu verlieren; dies bereitet mir bei 'arrays' aber massive Problem ...

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine bessere Variante 'arrays' an ein HTML-Formular zu übergeben und hinterher nutzbar wieder zu bekommen!?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2004)

Starte doch eine Session und speichere den Array in einer Session-Variablen, das dürfte ungleich bequemer sein, als alles dutzende male in Formularfeldern zu verpacken....du brauchst dann nur die Session-ID übergeben.


----------



## acardi (21. August 2004)

Danke für den Tip!


----------

